# UTV with tracks and blower



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just lost a half mile driveway. The homeowner bought a Polars ranger, installed tracks and bought a blower. What a rig. As you can see we have NO snow yet, I will post photos and video of the thing working. I think he has $45,000 into the unit. notice the shop bent the rear mount and didnt fix it....


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*polaris ranger HA!!*

I would not worry about it too much rich,

he has no grouser pads and he will be

calling you really soon.

He can have all the contact per sqaure

inch in the world but he will pay dearly

because he has little tractive effort or

adhesion because he is going to

nothing but "float" for the most part

unless he has a ton of solid concrete

8 by 8 by 16 blocks to put in the back and

passenger side.

"Pronovost or not at all, Excelsior!!


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I forgot to say that what you see the utv sitting on is the driveway that he is going to blow.. the second stage fan is 1/4 inch metal, I hope that he doesnt take in any rocks or the fan is going to bend...He and I have done nothing but butted heads on how to plow, Last year I told him to find someone else, this year he decided he is going to do it himself...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What a ridiculous setup! If that's the drive, that blower will be trashed in no time. I hope he's ready to go about 2 MPH in that with any significant snowfall. How many times could you have plowed the drive before you reached the $45,000 mark?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Why wouldn't he just by a plow truck? This just looks to be another case of more money than brains.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

kimber750;1328060 said:


> Why wouldn't he just by a plow truck? This just looks to be another case of more money than brains.


exactly!!! he likes toys and has the money to spend...he also just bought a 14,000lb terex 4x4 backhoe, I asked him why he needed the blower? Just because..go figure and all he does is complain about not having any money! this is all good, because I never have to plow his driveway again..


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like more trouble than it would be worth. Especially since you could go buy a Kubota or new holland with a blower for cheaper


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow that guy has way to much $$$$$. That thing looks like it will break on the first push!! And it's not even a real enclosed cab !


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sure would be fun in the mud tho!


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I got the price all messed up. This morning he said that he has just over $32,000 in the unit, which includes the unit, hard top, winch, driving lights, soft side and doors, tracks, great stereo and the blower. Sorry about that.

Blower, the blower is wider than the tracks.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

cubanb343;1328318 said:


> Sure would be fun in the mud tho!


Those tracks do horrible in the mud up here. The only place they are an improvement over tires is snow. And they still wont go over powder, they just dont sink as much on established trails.


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

What an idiot who would spend 45k on a peice of **** like that when you could buy a tool cat for that price and beable to get so many more attachments as well as actually have a well built machine


----------



## SnoBull (Oct 1, 2009)

Yea, def an overpriced toy for the job. Sooo many other better options then to go with this overpriced gator on steroids.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

here is a post from last year on a different fourm
http://www.trackshare.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42447


----------

